# Lindsay's knife play



## dixiewolf (Jun 5, 2007)

This was all over the net yesterday. If you didnt see it, here is the link. Yes, that is Nick Lachay's gf with her.

Lindsay's Wack! (X17 Online)


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

What a nasty b!tch!


----------



## han (Jun 5, 2007)

lol.. i thought it was kinda erotic


----------



## semantje (Jun 5, 2007)

weirdo's lol


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

What is wrong with people these days? They will do anything for attention. She's probably waisted ... and isn't she not even 21, yet?


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is wrong with people these days? They will do anything for attention. She's probably waisted ... and isn't she not even 21, yet? Yeah, there is alcohol in the background. I read she celebrates her 21st b-day when she gets out of rehab. Not saying I didnt get drunk underage, but I didnt hold knives to my friends throats.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 5, 2007)

Noting that girl does surprises me.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 5, 2007)

it just looks like a bunch of girls taking stupid pics.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 5, 2007)

She looks wasted, and she looks obviously like a coke addict too, i feel sorry for her.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2007)

I'd like to know who took the pictures.


----------



## han (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd like to know who took the pictures. i did, im not gonna lie, i even sold them to the tabloids to support my mac addiction, but i must also confess i enjoyed takeing those pictures... lol


----------



## Ricci (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it just looks like a bunch of girls taking stupid pics.






Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i did, im not gonna lie, i even sold them to the tabloids to support my mac addiction, but i must also confess i enjoyed takeing those pictures... lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 5, 2007)

Han - you gave me the biggest laugh I've had all day! thanks


----------



## MissMaryMac (Jun 5, 2007)

I wonder if that's the knife they use to chop up the coke.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 6, 2007)

Saw these yesterday, gross!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 6, 2007)

i saw that on cnn.

then it made me sad that cnn had to result in talking about worthless news like this and not ACTUAL NEWS!


----------



## ivette (Jun 6, 2007)

definetly wacked


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 6, 2007)

well, they're still alive.


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 6, 2007)

that girl is a train wreck


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 6, 2007)

uhm..yeah..she looked kind of like any other model....no?..whatever.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 6, 2007)

Whatever floats their boat!


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 6, 2007)

They were probably drunk and playing around. I am not a LiLoh fan, but my GF's and I take crazy pics like that.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 6, 2007)

she looked so off her face, like a messed up junky.

shame shame...


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 6, 2007)

It is incredible what some people do for publicity.


----------



## greatnana (Jun 6, 2007)

is that vanessa minnilo


----------



## Nox (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i did, im not gonna lie, i even sold them to the tabloids to support my mac addiction, but i must also confess i enjoyed takeing those pictures... lol




hahaha!
I actually think Vanessa Manillo looks really gorgeous in those pictures. Her makeup and hair are on point!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 6, 2007)

Quite interesting... That's about all I can say LOL!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



hahaha!
I actually think Vanessa Manillo looks really gorgeous in those pictures. Her makeup and hair are on point!

I think the both look very pretty. In the first pics, the ones at then of just loho aren't so good.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 7, 2007)

She just wants attention doesn't she? I read somewhere that her friend says that when Lindsey is high on coke she will try to get attention anyway she can... like getting naked in a party! That's too much, she's disgusting if it's true.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jun 7, 2007)

I think the pictures would have looked better if Lindsay was not in them. =0/


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 8, 2007)

What a mess she is.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 9, 2007)

they are so crazy. the drugs didnt help either!


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMaryMac* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder if that's the knife they use to chop up the coke. Lmao. Probably.
I think the last one she looks pretty. Haha. All of them she does - just looks like dumb Myspace pics or something. But she's really ruining her career tho.

Just because daddy got a few issues dont mean you gotta get one too. I swear these Hollywood ppl are so damn dramatic and dont think about the precautions. I got more issues than her ass - we're same age and all, but you dont see me boozing around.

Weak will/mind, imo.


----------



## macface (Jun 9, 2007)

whako chick and vanessa minnilo too


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just because daddy got a few issues dont mean you gotta get one too. I swear these Hollywood ppl are so damn dramatic and dont think about the precautions. I got more issues than her ass - we're same age and all, but you dont see me boozing around..

exactly, they really do not know how fortunate they all are. they will never have to worry about being short of food, clothes or shelter. people say 'money doesnt matter, as long as youre happy'. but tell me, would you be poor and miserable, or rich and miserable?
if these kinds of idiots were smart they would make a few wise investments with their money in case the shit hits the fan and they end up broke.

celebrities hold such incredible power. the talentless celebs especially, love freebies, have designer clothing and bag, shoes thrust to them for nothing! many go out and eat and drink for free. they even like to sell their wares (hello kim kardashian) to make another buck. they are given so much, despite their bratty behaviour. people even acknowledge their brattiness, but still see a business advantage from them.

i havent got a father, i went to school, stayed away from drugs, finished a degree and am into my second one now. i plan on making something for myself one day. i dont become a spoilt little drug taking drink driver. but it does get frustrating to know i wont make half as much money as they make.


----------



## MistressH (Jun 10, 2007)

sorry just need to post something random so i can actually read the link lol(need 10 posts)

right. seen the pics now!

her friend is a copy of her isnt she?they look almost identical in some of those pics!

ok we've all got drunk and been daft but even if youve just been in a rubbish realisty tv show or something you must know that any pics or vids taken of you WILL end up on the internet or papers etc so i think she is very irresponsible.

knives arnt sexy they ruin lives. yes shes only 20blah blah but she must surely understand that girls younger than her think everything she does is amazing!


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 11, 2007)

Lindsay doesn't surprise me but whats surprising is Vanessa!!??? Thats Nicks new g/f I thought she was a HUGE step up From Jessica (No offence to Jessica fans) I'm wondering what the heck Vanessa was thinking there with Lindsay? Maybe they both are meth heads?? They look like they are on something.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm not LiLo's fan either Vanessa..


----------



## babyangel (Jun 11, 2007)

Yup I was wondering the same thing. What was Vanessa thinking? She seems more stable than Lindsay.



Babyangel.


----------



## han (Jun 11, 2007)

lol at vanessa being more stable than lindsay^^

vanessa partys just as hard but unlike lindsay the paparazzi didnt really care to exspose her untill she started dateing nick.

the tabloids talk about her getting drunk and out of control all the time, you remember the slip of the tounge on mtv news years eve, i dont know if the rumors are fact or fiction but she is a former miss usa so i wouldnt doubt it...lol

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



hahaha!
I actually think Vanessa Manillo looks really gorgeous in those pictures. Her makeup and hair are on point!

i thought they both look good, def vanessa


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 11, 2007)

Lindsay lindsay lindsay. *Shakes head*

I HATE seeing celebrities nowadays. I just wanna scream at them. They have so much money, they could just be relaxing and enjoying life and all their amenities... instead of going nutso and being attention whores. What happened to stable, graceful, classy ladies?


----------

